# heart health testing



## aon1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok this was hit on in another thread but didnt want to hijack the thread.

I called the doc here locally awhile back and explained my age is getting up there and that I've pretty much pushed everything I've ever done up to this point and was wanting to see what kind of heart and other testing I should get . I stressed that I was worried about my heart more than anything because I had been having BP issues for awhile that I never get. I got the BP under control on my own but there still could be alot of issues at my age . Well these not wits didnt even have suggestions of what test to give me....mind you I have insurance to pay for it. They are like well what test do you want, im like really. I said well I'm not sure what test would be best that's why I'm calling you . This went in circles for several minutes before I said I'll call you back after the first heart attack maybe then you'll know what test to run. I'll admit right off I should know what testing I need but theres only so many hours in a day an these Jack asses are supposed to know I would think .

My question for guys like us that's really abused our hearts in everything we've done what's the main test you guys would run, that's going to get the best information for moving forward.


----------



## vpiedu (Apr 14, 2021)

i had some issues with high BP years ago and crazy high triglycerides. at that time i think it was due to the amount of gear i was on and the length of time (years) i was on it (lots of great tren i made from fenaplex). aside form taking bloods they gave me the classic stress test on the treadmill and also the sonogram but with that was able to clear me of having any plaque build up and basically told me to calm down (he knew what i was doing). 

now years later and only on TRT for 4 months over the last 5 years and with my triglycerides under control i was back in the hospital due to chest pains (stress). BP is perfect without any meds and cardiac enzymes were normal they recommended the exact same tests. 

i know when they did the sonogram the doctor was explaining that they were looking or listening rather to the blood and the amount of flow entering and leaving the heart which he said sounded great and he felt no need to run the camera up an artery and look around. im no doctor of any measure but that is my experience. best of luck to you brother!

VP


----------



## aon1 (Apr 17, 2021)

vpiedu said:


> i had some issues with high BP years ago and crazy high triglycerides. at that time i think it was due to the amount of gear i was on and the length of time (years) i was on it (lots of great tren i made from fenaplex). aside form taking bloods they gave me the classic stress test on the treadmill and also the sonogram but with that was able to clear me of having any plaque build up and basically told me to calm down (he knew what i was doing).
> 
> now years later and only on TRT for 4 months over the last 5 years and with my triglycerides under control i was back in the hospital due to chest pains (stress). BP is perfect without any meds and cardiac enzymes were normal they recommended the exact same tests.
> 
> ...




thanks brother Ill look into those . I know its that time in life i need to have my ducks in a row so to speak with my health .


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 23, 2021)

- EKG if you think you have any arrhythmias.

- Calcium CT Scan/Calcium Score will tell you how much plaque you have in your arteries.

- ECHO will give you your ejection fraction. 


Kidneys are equally important.  Blood work should include...

- Serum Creatinine

- GFR

- Cystatin C

- BUN


----------

